# First Obedience Trial



## Odette3 (Apr 13, 2012)

On the weekend of Nov. 3 - 4 Wilson got his CD. He did great but I was very nervous.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Congrats!! It this your very first obedience dog?


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Congratulations, that is awesome!!


----------



## Odette3 (Apr 13, 2012)

No, this is my third golden to get a CD but the other two never got any further. I am hoping to go further with Wilson.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations!!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Congratulations to you and Wilson. Would like to hear more about your training and progress.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

congratulations!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Way to go team Wilson!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Congrats! 

I think you should read the book "Remembering to Breathe" by Willard Bailey. Such a fun read, and makes you laugh at how nervous we get all for a dog show.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats on that new title.. I am still nervous everytime...


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Congratulations =] ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Congrats , getting nervous is part of the fun you know when you are nervous you care


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

